# Bred?



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Everytime I hear that someone is pregnant (human) and I want to share the knews with friends or family I always have a hard time NOT blurting out "so and so is bred" instead of saying they are expecting. Anyone else seem to have this problem lol


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Oh my word, I came so close to saying that once. So glad I caught myself :laugh: Next I'll be saying "Thinking pink!" :laugh:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I have a problem with saying male or female instead of girl or boy.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

LOL!! I find myself thinking things like that often but luckily I haven't actually said any! LOL! :laugh:


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

ksalvagno said:


> I have a problem with saying male or female instead of girl or boy.


I've said that too :laugh:


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I also say "human" more than "person" or "people".


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

I now assume everything giving birth is kidding now :shrug:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

LOL I haven't had that problem thankfully! But I do forget when i am talking to non-goat people that some people don't know what 'kidding' is lol I'll say something like 'One of our goats kidded' and they will just look at me like WHHHAT? lol


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

maggie said:


> everytime i hear that someone is pregnant (human) and i want to share the knews with friends or family i always have a hard time not blurting out "so and so is bred" instead of saying they are expecting. Anyone else seem to have this problem lol


Rofl!

ETA: That I cannot stop hearing the word "goat"....like when I thought my son asked me to "grab his goat" when we were leaving the house


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

When I read "does" as in "whatever she does is awesome" I read it "DOES" as in the goat :laugh:


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I know that my aunt did not appreciate it when she had to have a hysterectomy and I asked how her spaying went! 
(She got really offended! I just laughed!) 
I too, read the word "does" as female goats! We all have "goatitis"! There is no cure, you just have to learn to live
with it!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Woodhavenfarm said:


> When I read "does" as in "whatever she does is awesome" I read it "DOES" as in the goat :laugh:


I do that all the time!! lol!!

Sent from my iPod touch using GoatSpot


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

When my sis bred her bunny my friend asked if she was going to have puppies.


----------

